# swap



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Two male mice black with brown tummy 12 weeks old to swap for female mice . I have four of the male mice but want to keep two . They are brothers well looked after and handled well . I DO NOT want the females for breeding i would just like two of each . 

thanks 

or any other rodant maybe considered .


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> Two male mice black with brown tummy 12 weeks old to swap for female mice . I have four of the male mice but want to keep two . They are brothers well looked after and handled well . I DO NOT want the females for breeding i would just like two of each .
> 
> thanks
> 
> or any other rodant maybe considered .


why did you get four male mice, if you only wanted two male mice and wanted two female mice?  I think it's rude to want to swap, they aren't possessions, they are living creatures and should be cared for, no matter what their sex is.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> why did you get four male mice, if you only wanted two male mice and wanted two female mice?  I think it's rude to want to swap, they aren't possessions, they are living creatures and should be cared for, no matter what their sex is.


I didnt want to get anyones back up with this , Just a offer , I do care for my peys greatly but i can see where this thread is gonna go so i will ask for it to be closed .


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thread closed


----------

